# A Gorgeous Little Dutch Rabbit Boy



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 28, 2010)

We are located in West Allis Wisconsin.
My dad has recently changed his mind about pets in the house. (You have no idea how angry I am, we aren't talking, I don't see pets as disposable and I would have never gotten him had I known I couldn't keep him his whole life.) My gorgeous little bunny boy, who is the sweetest bunny I have ever mets is not even allowed in my house at all. I have been trying to find a home for him with friends of mine until I can move with my boyfriend, the problem is I don't know when that will be so now I have to suck it up and try to do what's best for Russell instead of my happiness. I want him to find a home with a rabbit knowledgeable person, the friends I have found to watch him aren't working out. At both the houses he has been at he doesn't get to run around and play, they don't understand the importance of lots of hay, he gets endless pellets, and barely any veggies. I have tried talking to them, but they just like him because he is cute and don't understand how important he is to take care of properly. I wish I could keep him with all my heart. So if anyone is looking for a friendly, neutered male, approximately 4-5 months old, who loves cuddling, being pet, and giving kisses, oh and binkying galore! Please message me. I will try to get a picture sent over tomorrow.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 29, 2010)

The minute anybody meets him they fall in love with him, he just melts right into you, he adores snuggling and getting kisses!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 29, 2010)

ray: Wish we were closer, we just love the Dutchies.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 29, 2010)

Aw I wish you were closer too! The Dutch breed has such a great personality and Russell is like the epitome of it, he is hard not to fall in love with lol. Hopefully there are some Dutch lovers in Wisconsin!


----------



## Yield (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish I could take him!
I love dutchiesss (I have one of my own) <3
My mom won't lemme get another bun :c
Good luck in finding the right place for him, sorry all of this has happened to you and Russell :c


----------



## DebsBuns (Nov 29, 2010)

I wish I could take him as well, but I'm in California. I finally got my first dutch and love him.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 29, 2010)

Best of luck to you. My house is more than full at the moment, but I do hope he gets a place.


----------



## myheart (Nov 29, 2010)

I know I shouldn't respond since my home is full of bunsters at this time, but....

I was wondering ifRussel seems to be a groomer. I currently have two bachelor foster boys residing with me, but both boys want to be groomed and my Zappa is head-bun, meaning she doesn't do that. I plan on dating the boys, individually, with my girls to possibly form another trio if Zappa and Callie want.It's just that my Patrick was such a love and a good boy, that he had my girls spoiled with his sweet bunny-boy kisses. So I don't foresee the girls putting up with a dominant boy.

Just considering my boy-bunny options...

myheart


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Nov 29, 2010)

Myheart, i don't have any other rabbits so I do not know how he is with them grooming wise, I can tell you how he is with my boyfriend and I though. He is the loviest guy ever! He will flop next to my hand and just lick me, he will lick any part of me he can get, including thorough lickings of my cheeks and nose if I am on his level. When he is out playing he will run and binky around, run back to me and lick me for a a little bit then go back to playing, it is like he is trying to reassure me he still loves me and is just playing. Before I got Russell when I was reading posts on the forum I remember seeing people talk about how it was such privilege To be licked, I was shocked when i brought him home and he kissed me right away on the nose. He is such a good boy! I understand if you do not have room so there is no pressure


----------



## myheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Awe... He sounds like a good boy, a bit like my Patrick. I will see how the dates with my current foster boys go. I know you are under some pressure to re-home him. If I find that Zappa is not interested in either boy, I will see if you still have Russell. I would have room for him if he bonds because my girls are free-roam all day, but I don't think I would have the run-time he would need if I were to 'foster' him for you until you move. Let's keep in touch...

myheart


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 2, 2010)

I am going to post some pictures of when we went to visit Russell yesterday. He is so cute! His favorite place when I am holding him is right under my shoulder, he adjusts my shirt and nestles in until he falls asleep. He also fell asleep inside my jacket with his head poking out so I could give him kisses. I brought him basil and boy was he happy! He loves basil! And I love when he eats basil because his fur just soaks up the smell and his whole body smells evenings delicious! Pictures in the morning, photobucket isn't letting me log on now.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 4, 2010)

now for some older ones.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 4, 2010)

Hoping for some good news. He's a darling little guy, just too far away.ray:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what a sweet looking dutchie boy. So tiny in those early photos. Photos brought smiles. :rabbithop

Sending wishes for the very best new home. We have several new intakes in foster homes, however Russell's options of finding a lifelong home with an adoring dutchie human are possible. A West Allis area-ish person contacted us about adopting a small male rabbit in 2011. Their pets are their children. :thumbup 

This might give Russell a chance in 2011...

:hearts An adorable face peeking out of your hoodie, ... and being a chin rest as you properly support his little buttem in your hands. Look how he's melting next to your bf's chin too?!!

Russell's shading would _compliment so well with _myheart's Zappa.

Snuggles to Russell, and his concerned momma (and boyfriend).


----------



## myheart (Dec 6, 2010)

From Russell's pics I am able to tell why you are heartbroken to part with this little sweetheart. Such a special boy!!! Has anything changed for you? Are you able to keep him? I do hope things will change for Russell and yourself because of the bond you've made with each other.

I have done a date with each of my foster-boys and my girls. One boy will not work because he is way too dominant. The other boy is not a definate 'no' yet. Zappa has to make up her mind since he is a dominant, but she did allow him to hump her so we will have to see what happens on the next date.

myheart


----------



## DebsBuns (Dec 6, 2010)

I wish I lived closer. Or you lived closer to California.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 6, 2010)

Wish you could put him in an envelope and send him to us.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks all you Dutch lovers for your support I wish all of you lived closer. @Myheart, definitely keep me updated on how the bunny dates are going.  He really is a special bun, I love him. @TreasuredFriend, thankyou for all your kind thoughts, it means alot!

I recently visited Russell and brought him all kinds of goodies and boy was he a happy bunny. He was so excited to see me he couldn't contain himself! Boy was he a bundle of energy, jumping from couch to couch and binkying and sniffing my boyfriend and I, then relaxing for a split second, then back to showing how happy he was. lol He is hilarious. This morning I also brought him a big of parsley and basil so he can have some yummy herbs! Nobody was home so I have to wait until later in the week to go down and see him again. 

Thanks again for everyone being so sweet, you guys are great!:hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 12, 2010)

Such a cute little boy--wish there was some way to get him here.


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Dec 12, 2010)

Aw me too! I discussed the mailing thing with Russell and he just wasn't having it!!! His bunny butt is a little too big to slip into an envelope!! Lol. Definitely kidding!!!! Nobody take that seriously please!! Hehe


----------



## myheart (Dec 12, 2010)

With the weather turning the way it has, we would have to wait for some reallynice weather to do any dating with the bunners. TreasuredFriends was right, Russell would most certainly compliment my Zappa's colors since he looks a little on the steal agouti side also. 

Will keep you posted on dates here although I haven't been able to do much with work and weather lately.

myheart


----------

